# VooPoo drag 2 unknown device



## Tonio22 (29/12/18)

Hello fellow vapers



Hope you all having a great holiday 

Just hoping to find out if anybody has an answer for me with regards to my VooPoo drag 2 I bought from a reputable source on Wednesday last week

When connected via USB I can see some of the devices details on the VooPoo pc app but for some reason it gives an error that its an unknown device 

See attached images 

I have tried with different cables and different computers with no such luck

Let me know your thoughts

Many Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/12/18)

Welcome to the forum @Tonio22 
Hoping someone with some experience on this can advise you

Reactions: Like 1


----------

